# New here - starting off the long road of testing at Shrewsbury Hospital



## Bluebell44 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone. 

I am 37yrs my DH is my toyboy at 34.......I am very much a laid back person. Very typical of my star sign Libra in that I like to get on with everyone, avoid arguments where possible and generally am always outwardly optimistic about things. I also like to bury my head in the sand in the hope that if I don't address the issue it will just sort itself out or disappear. This is why I have been married for and ttc for 3 yrs and I've been digging my heels in hoping that one day that annoying stick would have that magical word on it 'pregnant!'.   It didn't which is why eventually I took the step and fought my huge phobia over doctors/hospitals and went to see my GP. That was a big achievement for me.......   

Anyway I am now with Shrewsbury Hospital and have had several blood tests and had my HSG on Monday 18th July. I was so dreading it and my fantastic DH rang up and spoke to the lovely Dr Sharon Garcia and they promised to look after me.    It wasn't too bad everyone was very supportive and the other lady the one that did the x-ray even held my hands as the dye went in as it was a bit painful - but not as bad as I thought! The results were that my left tube was fine and clear but it looked like my right was blocked. She had me move about and injected some more dye and it looked like some had started to go in the right but she said it would depend whether that had happened at the start or later on or something. To be honest I was so amazed when she said one was fine and that was all I needed to conceive I didn't really take it in. So was chuffed with myself for not having legged it before going in and for not screaming like a baby and for having one OK I was all hypo. Then as I got home I started thinking actually that's not so good.....and being really down. Then today as it seems so long away until my ultrasound in August and then my consultation with Mr Bentick October 10th that I've felt really weepy at work today - which is so unlike me!!! I think its the daunting task of having such a long way to go.........

Sorry hope my first post is not too wordy but it is so great to finally admit we have a problem and hopefully being able to make friends with people who are going through the same thing. 

 Sprinkling baby dust to all the newbies      I've been wanting to say that ever since I first looked at this site xxxxxx Bluebell


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi and Welcome Bluebell!!  I am at RSH too ... Mr Bentick knows his stuff, you are in good hands!!  Good Luck and welcome! 

Kat 
xxx


----------



## Bluebell44 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely welcome Kat  .


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Bluebell,

Just wanted to welcome you and wish you luck  . I'm also 37 with a "toyboy" 34 year old DP  

I'm in Stoke-on-Trent but when I get referred I want to go to RSH too, as my mum still lives right next to it so I can escape parking  . Seriously it looks a good one to pick as we will have to pay if we need IVF. Although I'm hoping it will not come to that but I always prepare for the worst


----------



## Minxylarue (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Bluebell

I'm 37 too but no toyboy for me!

I'm at RSH too. There's a Shropsire and Mid Wales thread here where you'll find a whole bunch of us - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267190.0

Mx


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, Bluebell!  

Welcome! I've found this place so amazingly helpful - I don't know what I'd do without it!

I also have one clear tube and one 'problematic' one - same as you, they had to move me around during the HSG, inject more dye, the dye went in, but there was still some sort of issue with it....

You're having an ultrasound next? We're on the IVF waiting list  .

Nice to meet you! 

Laura xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Bluebell!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I can totally relate, I kept putting it off month after month, because next month we might get pregnant, just hold off going to the docs. But you just get to the point where you can´t live in denial any longer. I have a hospital phobia as well, ever since my dad had a serious operation, I fainted 3 times during visits! I just grinned and beared it during the investigations and the first IUI, but after the 5th IUI and one IVF it was all totally normal, part of daily live in the end!! I did find that the fear of the procedure (both the investigations and treatment itself) was a lot worse than the procedure itself.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

I think Shrewsbury comes under "West Midlands and Welsh Borders", here is the link to that section CLICK HERE

It might be worth you looking at the Tubal Factor section ~ CLICK HERE

Waiting to start/ttc - CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

I hope time flies and your appointment for the ultrasound will be here before you know it!

Good luck!!                 

Sue


----------



## Bluebell44 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Sue,

Thank you so much for your welcome.   It is great to know I am not alone and think you have a very good point about the fear of the procedure being worse than the actual tests etc. I must have had some weird facial expressions going on during my HSG and it wasn't because it hurt loads it was more because of what I was waiting for to come next. Which actually didn't! Just getting through that first test has given me enormous confidence although no doubt before my ultrasound I'll be panicking again!! It's also great to see that for you there was a happy ending and such a lovely name Isabella.  
Thanks for the links, I have found the girlies from RSH where I am having my tests and will also be checking out the Holistic thread. I love any sort of pampering especially Reflexology so will be interested to see if it can help.
Thanks again Bluebell  

Hello Laura,

Thanks for the reply and good to meet you. Did you have to have extra tests because of your one 'problematic' tube before they sorted out your IVF? Yes I've got my ultrasound on the 18th August. Will it be like the HSG and they can tell you then and there what they can see to give you an indication? How long have you been on the waiting list for IVF? Fingers crossed and sending big hugs that it will be your time soon.   

love Bluebell


----------



## Bluebell44 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Kiteflyer,

Hope you are well. Fancy that - us both having toyboys!!    I actually work in Stafford and often come over to Newcastle and Hanley for work so if you ever you want to meet for a coffee and a chat just let me know and we can arrange something. Good idea being able to park at your Mums. £2 actually seemed quite reasonable but I think I've realised that I'll be putting quite a few £2's in so it will all add up!!

So what stage are you at? Have you been referred to RSH yet? I noticed on your reply you had the timeline with 10 days to testing is that a pregnancy test? Are you on any medication or treatment to increase your chances? 

Thanks for the reply and fingers crossed that you'll get some good news soon


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Bluebell,

We have just started the journey so have not yet been referred. I have my 21 day blood test this week and then it will be back to my gp for the next step. Stoke do not do fertility treatment so I do not know if I can be referred to RSH for further tests or whether they do them here. But for treatment I will be asking to go to RSH.

I am charting my BBT so my ticker is based on my average cycle, they are pretty regular and only vary by 1 or 2 days. I always have a temperature shift so I am hoping my blood test just confirms I am ovulating  , but then I guess that means there is some other problem   

I work shifts 6am till 2pm one week and 2pm till 10pm the next so I am around during the day so when you are coming up here and have time for a coffee drop me a pm and we can sort something out.

Good luck with you ultra sound


----------

